# No coaches



## Pedal Romper (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi I'm young and have big ambitions in the world of cycling, and I would like a coach to help me for fill those.

Only problem is the nearest coach is hundreds of kilometres away. Hence I have a problem, any ideas?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to your local library and read up on things called "electronic mail" and the "internet".


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ok, where are you? please note your city, state/province and country.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

And how old, i saw your just over your first road bike. Work hard on the "world of cycling" but there are not too many people who have the genetics or the motivation to make it high up in cycling, but that doesnt discount lots of great experiences in racing in the lower levels.


----------



## Pedal Romper (Sep 14, 2009)

Genetics: Check
Motivation: Check
Experience & knowhow: ???????


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I assume young means junior. If that's the case go out and race your junior races and do the cat. races. If you truly do have the genetic potential, and you do well, you'll have have no problem finding a coach.

Other than that all it takes is money. With enough of it you can get anyone to coach you over the internet.

Starnut


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

I was like you, I found Don Williams. He is $100 dollars a month if your with him for an entire year. Thats cheap. He writes training plans every week, you don't get that normaly for that price. You can contact him at Missing Link Coaching and Training Services [email protected]. He is an ex continental pro who raced with Jelly Belly. He still holds the AZ time trail and hill climbing state champ jersey and he uses Training peaks software. Great guy. If you can't find the money, it just takes reading The Cyclist Training Bible by Joe Freil a few times and using all the tools he talks about. But in the end no matter what you do, it takes time on the bike. And like the famous quote saids "It never gets easy you just go faster".


----------

